# Illustrated nailing schedule?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Scroll down a little: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec002_par005.htm

Gary


----------



## reality (Oct 13, 2010)

NAILING SCHEDULE - 1994 UBC TABLE 23-I-Q

Excerpts from the 1994 Uniform Building Code TM, copyright © 1994, are included in this guide with the permission of the publisher, the International Conference of Building Officials.

CONNECTION NAILING
1. Joist to sill or girder, toenail 3-8d (1)
2. Bridging to joist, toenail each end 2-8d
3. 1" x 6" (25 mm x 152 mm) subfloor
or less to each joist, face nail 2-8d
4. Wider than 1" x 6" (25 mm x 152 mm)
subfloor to each joist, face nail 3-8d
5. 2" (51 mm) subfloor to joist or
girder, blind and face nail 2-16d
6. Sole plate to joist or blocking,
typical face nail
Sole plate to joist or blocking
at braced wall panels	
16d @ 16" (406 mm) o.c.

3-16d per 16" (406 mm) o.c.
7. Top plate to stud, end nail 2-16d
8. Stud to sole plate 4-8d toenail, or
2-16d end nail
9. Doubled studs, face nail 16d @ 24" (610 mm) o.c.
10. Doubled top plates, typical
face nail

Double top plates, lap splice	
16d @ 16" (406 mm) o.c.

8-16d
11. Blocking between joists or rafters
to top plate, toenail 3-8d
12. Rim joist to top plate, toenail 8d @ 6" (152 mm) o.c.
13. Top plates, laps and intersections,
face nail	
2-16d
14. Continuous header, two pieces 16d at 16" (406 mm) o.c.
along each edge.
15. Ceiling joists to plate, toenail 3-8d
16. Continuous header to stud, toenail 4-8d
17. Ceiling joists, laps over
partitions, face nail	
3-16d
18.Ceiling joists to parallel
rafters, face nail	
3-16d
19.Rafter to plate, toenail 3-8d
20. 1" (25 mm) brace to each stud
and plate, face nail	
2-8d
21. 1" x 8" (25 mm x 203 mm) sheathing
or less to each bearing, face nail	
2-8d
22. Wider than 1" x 8" (25 mm x 203 mm)
sheathing to each bearing, face nail	
3-8d
23. Built-up corner studs 16d @ 24" (610 mm)o.c.
24. Built-up girder and beams 20d @ 32" (813 mm)o.c. at top
and bottom and staggered,
2-20d at ends and at each
splice.
25. 2" (51 mm) planks 2-16d at each bearing
26. Wood structural panels and particleboard: (2)

Subfloor, roof and wall sheathing (to framing):
(1 inch = 25.4 mm)

1/2" and less
19/32" - 3/4"
7/8" - 1"
1 1/8" - 1 1/4"

Combination subfloor-underlayment (to framing):
(1 inch = 25.4 mm)

3/4" and less
7/8" - 1"
1 1/8" - 1 1/4"





6d (3)
8d (4) or 6d (5)
8d (3)
10d (4) or 8d (5)




6d (5)
8d (5)
10d (4) or 8d (5)
27. Panel siding (to framing):
1/2" (13 mm) or less
5/8" (16 mm)	
6d (6)
8d (6)
28. Fiberboard sheathing: (7)

1/2" (13 mm) thickness



25/32" (20 mm) thickness


No. 11 ga. (8)
6d (4)
No. 16 ga. (9)

No. 11 ga. (8)
8d (4)
No. 16 ga.(9)
29. Interior paneling
1/4" thickness
3/8" thickness	
6d (10)
8d (11)
1. Common or box nails may be used except where otherwise stated.

2. Nails spaced at 6 inches (152 mm) on center at edges, 12 inches (305 mm) at intermediate supports except 6 inches (152 mm) at all supports where spans are 48 inches (1219 mm) or more. For nailing of wood structural panel and particleboard diaphragms and shear walls, refer to Section 2314.3. Nails for wall sheathing may be common, box or casing.

3. Common or deformed shank.

4. Common.

5. Deformed shank.

6. Corrosion-resistant siding and casing nails conforming to the requirements of Section 2325.1.

7. Fasteners spaced 3 inches (76 mm) on center at exterior edges and 6 inches (152 mm) on center at intermediate supports.

8. Corrosion-resistant roofing nails with 7/16"-diameter-head (11 mm) and 1 1/2-inch (38 mm) length for 1/2-inch (13 mm) sheathing and 1 3/4-inch (44 mm) for 25/32-inch (20 mm) sheathing conforming to the requirements of Section 2325.1.

9. Corrosion-resistant staples with 7/16-inch (11 mm) crown and 1 1/8-inch (29 mm) length for 1/2-inch (13 mm) sheathing and 1 1/2-inch (38 mm) length for 25/32-inch (20 mm) sheathing conforming to the requirements of Section 2325.1.

10. Panel supports at 16 inches (406 mm) [20 inches (508 mm) if strength axis in the long direction of the panel, unless otherwise marked]. Casing or finish nails spaced 6 inches (152 mm) on panel edges, 12 inches (305 mm) at intermediate supports.

11. Panel supports at 24 inches (610 mm). Casing or finish nails spaced 6 inches (152 mm) on panel edges, 12 inches (305 mm) at intermediate edges.


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks GBR, but what I see there is a schedule followed by general framing illustrations. I would really love to see the nailing schedule items specifically illustrated, since I think many of them are not overly clear (at least not to me). E.g., 

3. Ceiling joists not attached to parallel rafter, laps over partitions, face nail 

This one is a mystery to me, but if there was an illustration, it would be clear as day. 

My offer stands. If someone is willing to collaborate...


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

cortell said:


> Thanks GBR, but what I see there is a schedule followed by general framing illustrations. I would really love to see the nailing schedule items specifically illustrated, since I think many of them are not overly clear (at least not to me). E.g.,
> 
> 3. Ceiling joists not attached to parallel rafter, laps over partitions, face nail
> 
> ...


Scroll down to page 42 figure 51. It's where the ceiling joist are nailed together sitting on the center partition.

http://www.awc.org/pdf/wcd1-300.pdf


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice! Thanks. That clear up that specific schedule item. 

That's an excellent framing reference, btw. Hadn't run across that.


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

I found exactly what I was looking for. "Complete Book of Framing" by Scot Simpson has 13 pages illustrating the nailing schedule in the 2006 IBC.


----------

